# Decanting 500g bag



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just bought a Mignon from a member on the forum (very happy) , so i bought some beans from Coffee Compass 500g of the Rancheros Mahogany given i can only fill the Mignon hopper with so many beans how should i store the rest i've got some of these containers will they be OK?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I just keep my spare beans in the bags they come in, they have a valve on them for letting the beans release gas. I keep them in a box. I think as long as they're not exposed to direct heat/sunlight they should be ok.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks GCGlasgow , so when i cut the top i reseal it with gaffa tape or something similar ?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

From memory I think they press close and stay closed, like a manual zip lock - probably a better term for it than that but my mind has gone blank. Pinch to reseal essentially


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Django57 said:


> Thanks GCGlasgow , so when i cut the top i reseal it with gaffa tape or something similar ?
> View attachment 21863


That looks to be a resealable bag - like a Ziplock? So cut along where there are indentions on the sides - then re-zip the bag where it opens and squeeze any air out.

I think you'll find as many different ways to store beans are there are members on the forum. They'll definitely stay fresher the less they see air and light - so many folk don't fill up the hopper - they only use what they need each time.

Personally - if I'm opening a bag of 500g - I'll put 300g or so in an airtight container, and use the 200g a dose at a time from the bag.

Some will go as far as freezing single doses.

Some fill massive hoppers and don't care.

It's all about how obsessive/careful you want to be.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh they are resealable bags usually


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

There's a ridge a few cm down, cut between that and the top, otherwise you'll cut the Sealy bit off! You should be able to feel the ridge as I can see it!

1kg don't seem to have them, but I roll them up and use a peg to hold it.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Brilliant cheers for the help makes sense now . As a side note Coffee Compass were great sent me two free samples unfortunately being a bit too ham fisted with the Mignon i ruined one bag trying to dial in 18g with 36ml out could have kicked myself my wife didn't help with her muttering from the other room either .


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Django57 said:


> Brilliant cheers for the help makes sense now . As a side note Coffee Compass were great sent me two free samples unfortunately being a bit too ham fisted with the Mignon i ruined one bag trying to dial in 18g with 36ml out could have kicked myself my wife didn't help with her muttering from the other room either .


It's going to take a little while - best using a big bag first to dial-in. The numbers seem to be different on different grinders - so can't help with a number... But one trick people use is to run the grinder (without beans) and tighten the grind slowly until you hear the burrs start to touch (a chirping sound) then loosen the dial about 90 degrees. You're main working area 'should' be within about 60 degrees of that point.

When I first worked out my Mignon I was surprised how little you have to move the dial to make a huge difference.


----------



## Django57 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cheers for that UncleJake


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

With kg bags which can't reseal I fold over once then back over on themselves and use a wide bulldog clip at work.


----------

